# Pacific Orchid Expo



## practicallyostensible (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, it's that time of the year. So for all us NorCal orchid folk, it's time to stop buying groceries (plenty of room at the soup kitchen), paying the electric bill (the plants are the only ones that need the heat anyways), and start working some extra hours (already made a "must have" list to bring to the show). I'm really excited. 

Who's going?


----------



## Candace (Feb 24, 2008)

Your location says L.A. did you move? I'll be there on Fri. I wish there were more paph vendors, but it's a fun show.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Feb 24, 2008)

Ha, no I didn't move, I'm driving up on Thursday (and then hitting Santa Barbara on the way back down). I wish there were more paph vendors too but I love the show...total chaos. 

I'll be there Friday if anyone wants to meet.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 24, 2008)

I will be there for the whole duration of the show, Judge on Thursday morning and attend the Gala opening on Thursday evening. See you there and How will I recognize you Julia? Candace I know her already.

Ramon


----------



## practicallyostensible (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm a pasty redhead who will be wearing a black tee-shirt with a screen print of besseae on the front, who will be accompanied by a tall German man who will look really overwhelmed. 

Here's me:


----------



## Candace (Feb 24, 2008)

I feel bad for the overwhelmed German fellow:> You're dedicated to do all that driving, that's for sure!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 24, 2008)

Here how I look. The Filipino guy who looks Chinese.






Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

Cheeky devil!


----------



## Ernie (Feb 24, 2008)

Ramon,

You should have taken that picture from the other side. Your blue tooth is certainly a distinguishing feature, and you never seem to be without it.  

-Ernie


----------



## neo-guy (Feb 24, 2008)

Ramon, see you there on Thursday. I'm planning on flying up for the day just for judging.
Peter.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 24, 2008)

neo-guy said:


> Ramon, see you there on Thursday. I'm planning on flying up for the day just for judging.
> Peter.



See you Peter!!!

Ramon


----------

